# Achilles Tendon Z-Lengthening



## smcdonald (Sep 6, 2011)

Does anyone have any ideas on how this would be coded? It is an open procedure. Thx!


----------



## syllingk (Sep 6, 2011)

without actually reading the note I would say 27685


----------



## jdemar (Sep 14, 2011)

27685 is three (3) incisions are made.
27687 is one (1) incision is made.


----------

